# summer shots



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I started playing around with different shots of my layout. Mainly want to find the good spots and also where I might need to fill in the background with more plants/trees so I can hide some of the background like my deck etc... The plants are slowly filling in, still have a lot of bare spots, eventually the ground cover will take over. Here are a few shots so far. I still have a lot of detail to add like some structres, weathering the rolling stock and I still have to add my siding and mine. All planned winter projects. 










Going into the straight away. 










Coming out of tunnel 










On s curve 










Going into s curves 










on s curves 










just before the train enters the tunnel 










on trestle 










on straights 










coming out of tunnel


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice lookin layout. Thanks for sharin


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks really nice. The plants and RR seem to blend together well and look natural. Keep up the good work, and thanks for the great pics 
Best wishes, 

Joe M.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

What does the wife say about it now???


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Noticed a plastic plant marker "ID"ing a plant in your garden. Build it a little cedar frame and it will look like those National Forest signs. Better still, stack some small rocks next to it!


----------



## pacbelt (Jul 8, 2008)

Really like it! 
I admire you Garden railroaders, because you have to do things us indoor guys don't have to - like actual surveying, repairing weather damage, and the occasional critter attack. Oh yes, and you have to actually maintain your plant life! 

That's an honest compliment! 
I've thought about going to the back yard, but in my tract house, my garage is bigger than the yard!


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

VERY nice! Certainly a layout you and your family can be proud of!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

The Kittatinny Railroad has really taken shape since you began in March. Now it looks well-established and soon I am thinking that the board of directors will be meeing to start planning the second phase expansion.  
You have also recorded a nice photo-log of the progress which should help other newbies as they venture in.. 
Well done.


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Snowshoe, add my compliments to the list! I really like the way that you've used rocks and gravel, and the generous use of curves. About weathering your equipment...I'd keep it to a minimum, as I've found that heavily-weathered trains tend to 'disappear' into the background. They do better indoors. Outside, you need the darker, richer colors of unweathered or lightly weathered equipment. Just a thought! 
SandyR


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful! Great job!! I absolutely LOVE the tunnel & trestle/bridge!


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice! The tunnel portal and surrounding rocks look great ansd I really like the little bridge and retaining walls. 
Your layout is nice and "clean" I got weeds all over mine. 
Nice photos.


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Already looks like a well established railroad. Amazing what a bit of gardening can add to the landscape. Looks good! 

Paul


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

quick and nice! 
gratulations!


----------

